# Got my 63 Racer ride ready!



## BroCraig (Mar 7, 2020)

My guy did a fine job. Repacked, grasses and clean! Notice the lock on the back. Not planning on losing this one. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1motime (Mar 7, 2020)

Very nice!  How does it ride?  I am starting to build one.  Will be black also


----------



## BroCraig (Mar 7, 2020)

It rides well. Not a ballooner, but nice. I like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1motime (Mar 7, 2020)

I am looking forward to it!


----------



## TonyD (Mar 7, 2020)

Beautiful bike.. looks like the same bike that got me hooked on English frames, beautiful lugs and Brooks saddles. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BroCraig (Mar 7, 2020)

Mmm. Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD (Mar 7, 2020)

Thank you. I’m a balloon tire/tank guy mostly but I can’t resist the old English charm. I have 2 balloon bikes and a dozen English bikes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BroCraig (Mar 13, 2020)

I love the three speed! It's awesome. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BroCraig (Mar 14, 2020)

Is that Brooks saddle comfortable?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD (Mar 14, 2020)

Surprisingly yes. It’s a Professional (model) that was mis shaped and unridable. I did it for a build and I have ridden it for over 10 years.. I don’t ride it much sitting up so I don’t have any sag in the leather. It’s awesome on drop bars. I’m always looking for another one to cut down. 
Thank you by the way. 
The old 3 speed is a single speed and front and rear drum brakes. I love them! I’ve had them on most of my bikes at one point or another. 
Wish I had some old fenders like the ones you have in your picture. I love that look. Wow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BroCraig (Mar 14, 2020)

Yeah I like the look of mine. Had to get used to smaller tires. Had a ballooner that was stolen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Mar 15, 2020)

Your Racer came out great. Definitely want to lock that one up. But have a great time and ride!! Remember Ridden not Hidden


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 15, 2020)

Excellent !!   Your bike looks GREAT !!   3 Speed is nice for sure .   That's a very respectable Bike .  I know you'll have this one for a while.  BUT.........................I have a Sneaky suspicion there's a Ballooner in your Future !!      Good Job !


----------



## BroCraig (Mar 15, 2020)

You are right. Lol. Perceptive you are. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

